# Who likes my Rims?



## Monarogto (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

Looks sharp! What size are they?


----------



## Monarogto (Jan 1, 2007)

04goatgirl said:


> Looks sharp! What size are they?


20's


----------



## GTO6 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Dang*

SICK... damn man nice rims, how much did it take to get dubs on your goat if you dont mind me asking, any rubbing issues?


----------



## Monarogto (Jan 1, 2007)

GTO6 said:


> SICK... damn man nice rims, how much did it take to get dubs on your goat if you dont mind me asking, any rubbing issues?


i had 1 minor rub issue in the rear driver side, but i just went with a smaller tire, no more issues excpet people admiring it all the time.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice!!! :cool


----------



## Monarogto (Jan 1, 2007)

Joey R said:


> Nice!!! :cool


thx dude


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

very sharp!!!!!!!!!!:cheers


----------



## Monarogto (Jan 1, 2007)

silgoat05 said:


> very sharp!!!!!!!!!!:cheers


i really appreciate the comment.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

they look great


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

Sick! What size tire are you running on the back?


----------



## vanceti (Mar 19, 2007)

They look good man!! Real good!


----------



## Monarogto (Jan 1, 2007)

20x8.5 front and rear


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

Kewl. That give's me a few more options on rims now.


----------



## Monarogto (Jan 1, 2007)

Fat_Nick said:


> Kewl. That give's me a few more options on rims now.


lol...the chicks love the Goat on 20's and so do I


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

I hate to keep buggin' you dood, but what offset are your rims set at?


----------



## GoBradyGo (Feb 9, 2007)

mom said...... "If you dont have anything nice to say dont say anything at all"


----------



## Robw_29 (Aug 6, 2005)

GoBradyGo said:


> mom said...... "If you dont have anything nice to say dont say anything at all"


:agree

That is just me I like things that make my car faster not slower.


----------



## Mr Goat (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice looking wheels. Manufacturer, Model, Offset?????

Scott


----------



## 04-Yellow Goat (Mar 21, 2007)

there badass


----------



## criminally_sane (Mar 30, 2006)

I really like 'em. No problems at all? Not even with the turning radius?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

*rims*

They look good, but no room between the rim and contact area of the ground, do you just drive in a straight line all the time. no thanks, not for me,


----------



## Daisey_Moonshine (May 13, 2007)

Very pretty rims. Youre making my stock rims jealous with envy~!


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

Pretty worthless for any real kind of driving. Blvd cruiser I guess, LOL


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

*wheels*

they look good standing still and will work if you ar going straight, but hit the twistes or a few pot holes and just say goodbye,,with very little clearence between the edge of the rim and the contack area of the tires,,they will get messed up in no time


----------



## Andys05GTO (May 9, 2007)

They are really not my speed but the 4 people in the room i just showed the pic to loved them so its 4 to 1 over here.


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

Not liking them much. Sorry.


----------



## urnmygto (Sep 21, 2007)

tomuch bling, sorry to each thier own


----------



## chawkin6 (Jun 21, 2007)

I guess if thats what you like.....I wish all GTO's rolled on that big of a wheel then I would not have to do any mods to beat the next guy, his rims would slow him down.


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

Wow man, your rotors and calipers look lost in there. 
Can you stop that thing?


----------



## BustersJudge (May 26, 2007)

Very nice wheels although I don't agree with 20's on a muscle car either. I am going for lighter and faster myself. I wish they were 18's or maybe even 19's then they would be perfect. Different strokes for different folks but they are nice looking wheels.


----------



## ezchronic (Mar 18, 2007)

on 22"s


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

Looks sick to me.....like the flu


----------



## thegoat06 (Jul 6, 2007)

Ugly!!!!


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

Would like to see bigger pictures.
Need more info brand offset tire sizes brand.
Thanx
Mike


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

*nice*

I almost did 20's, but I had no doubt whatsoever that I was gonna rub..They look good bro-just take it easy on them man..


----------

